# T.N.T bloodline



## russellpitfarmintennessee (Feb 9, 2010)

hello i am new to this site... and i have found a pitbull pup for 150 and has papers and everything, but its bloodline is tnt... i have never had a pit with tnt bloodline..so is this a good bloodline and is this a good price or no...please just give me some info please thanks


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if i'm not mistaken, TNT is a bully bloodline... but if its $100, not bad for a papered dog


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Not all TNT is bully style dogs it just depends on what the mix is. How did you find the pup in the paper or from a good breeder?
The foundation stock does have amstaff in it but some nice looking dogs have come from Stephanie.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=79688

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=54642

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=19318


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I really like some of her dogs here is some more

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [277651] :: *T-N-T'S AKILIYA*

Times is my favorite
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [150460] :: T-N-T TIMEX

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [274057] :: *T-N-T'S MISS TOOTSIE*


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

From what I've heard and researched, properly bred T-N-T dogs are show-n-go amstaffs so to speak. I would not call them pitbulls and I would not call the them bullies. Correct me if I wrong.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, there are MANY TNT dogs that have proven them selves to be pit bulls.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes that is true but some will also argue that they were matched against substandard dogs.......... It depends who you ask


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't consider tnt a bully line, but I can see why some would consider it bully. There are some great looking tnt dogs right here on gopitbull.com, oh and welcome to gopitbull....hope you stick around!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I wouldn't consider them REMOTELY bully, dunno why it's even up for debate. I will say that some will question the blood and many breeders have dropped TNT from their programs, which is kinda sad cause they look good and work hard.


----------



## Unpaid Knl Help (Feb 9, 2010)

Well some BYB's are breeding TNT to bullies and making big blue dogs so it just depends on who the breeder is and how far back the TNT is. Just like with many great bloodlines they will try and make the pups sound like they are worth more than they really are. 
I consider them more pitterstaffs than anything else. But yes TNT had some really nice dogs!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken Andy(oldfortskennel) Rebel is TNT which would mean that Swtich is alos TNT. Those are some awsome dogs.


----------



## russellpitfarmintennessee (Feb 9, 2010)

well from what ive seen about the father of this dog hes got bully in him... i think... im jsut trying to get me a new pup... i had two die within the week and im heartbroken...and i want to get my b/f another one... i just dont know if $150 is a good price for a TNT pup and papers


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You should ask him, if he's more educated on the subject. It's worth as much as youre willing to pay for it. IMO, 150 for a dog aint bad, with papers is a screaming deal. But who knows, your BF might not want that dog.


----------



## russellpitfarmintennessee (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I am going to call the guy today and talk to him... and see what he says.... i have talked to one other person and ive seen the mom and dad.... look good really good... ive seen a pic of em locked up...so i just dont know who i am going to.... they both want the same amount....


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL why the heck would you even try to fight a am staff? A true dog[person would not put am staff in their yard because the chances of getting a cur is high. Some people I dont understand.


----------



## russellpitfarmintennessee (Feb 9, 2010)

not locked up fighting,locked up breeding....


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I know, but according to the pedigrees the dogs are fought and that is where you get the 1xw etc. Either these people (not sure if it is tnt or just the owners of the dogs) dont know what they are doing or these are E-wins and full of crap.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Actually TNT threw some nice dogs and I see your point too. Stephanie has always caught heck for her bloodlines and is why she tried to prove ppl wrong. That is also why ppl say some of the wins were to substandard dogs. Either way the bloodline is well known it is just a shame that they are breeding bullies with them now.

to the op what did the puppies die from at your place? If it is parvo getting a new puppy right now is not a god idea because parvo is at your house now.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Actually TNT threw some nice dogs and I see your point too. Stephanie has always caught heck for her bloodlines and is why she tried to prove ppl wrong. That is also why ppl say some of the wins were to substandard dogs. Either way the bloodline is well known it is just a shame that they are breeding bullies with them now.
> 
> to the op what did the puppies die from at your place? If it is parvo getting a new puppy right now is not a god idea because parvo is at your house now.


Yeah just because a dog wins a fight doesnt mean they are game, there were a few dogs that were destroyers that people back then never found out if they were game because they punished the other dogs they never found out. So i guess it doesnt matter but still good to know if you are getting a game dog or not so you are prepared for what it brings.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well..... Nobody here would fight dogs.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I know that but this person is thinking of getting a dog so he should know that these dogs were supposedly fought so if he is not prepared to deal with a hot dog he should look elsewhere was my only point.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

She's searching for a pup for her boy friend. She should be referred to a DA thread. LOL


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

............ I really doubt she's picking up a true game dog. Could be a good WP though


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

So you dont think that if a dog has dogs that have been fought she should know? No wonder this breed is going down hill fast. Although I doubt these dogs are in any way a game line it is still good to know.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

NO! It's not a game line. Again, she should look into DA. If she had told us she was getting a Jeep bred dog this would be a different convo, but it's TNT. It's dumb, but I've heard of people putting Xw for show ring wins and WP events.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

game bred or not, if its an APBT or even am staff i would hope the owner would know they need to watch for DA.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Of course! I wish I had friends with pits or even knew ANYBODY with pits before I got my bunch. When the dog aggression popped up, I was unprepared and panic. My dogs got some big ol scars for me to learn about PROPER chaining and crating and rotating.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

oh i didn't know that 1xw meaant they fought..I thought it mean one time winner for a dog show or something but not for fighting.>See you learn something new everyday


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well my understanding gameness and DA are not the same thing, so game bred, or actual game dog or not, you still need to know what your dog's potential is, and always be prepared by not putting you and your pet in risky situations.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

wheezie said:


> game bred or not, if its an APBT or even am staff i would hope the owner would know they need to watch for DA.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## russellpitfarmintennessee (Feb 9, 2010)

im so not getting one of these dogs..there are something seriously wrong with them.... i know all about game dogs ive had mean dogs that would eat anyone or anything.. i know how to handle dogs... i may be a girl but i kinda know what im doing here lol...i just have not really heard of a tnt bloodline i dont know of anyone with these dogs... so now im probably going to get a jeep or razors edge


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

russellpitfarmintennessee said:


> im so not getting one of these dogs..there are something seriously wrong with them.... *i know all about game dogs ive had mean dogs that would eat anyone or anything.. i know how to handle dogs...* i may be a girl but i kinda know what im doing here lol...i just have not really heard of a tnt bloodline i dont know of anyone with these dogs... so now im probably going to get a jeep or razors edge


:rofl: wow mean and game dont go together, please dont get a pit bull. Jeep or RE? Those are two different dogs.


----------



## russellpitfarmintennessee (Feb 9, 2010)

uhh ive got 2 right now and ive had 16 at a time...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

russellpitfarmintennessee said:


> uhh ive got 2 right now and ive had 16 at a time...


well good for you but if you dont even know if you will get a RE or a jeep bred one then I doubt you almighty knowledge on the breed as they are two different types of dogs. WHat lines are your dogs now? Are you looking ot breed? Do you want game bred or docile or am bully? Are you going to show? Your dog that would eat anything and everything was not game he was an unstable pit bull and am glad he is dead.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Did your BFs pups die from tylenol???? I know its a weird question, but I just heard somethin bout someone losing two pups to tylenol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, you narrowed it down to polar opposites in type. Now what?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I seriously hope you stick around. From your posts it seems like you could use a little help in understanding this breed of dog.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

TNT dogs are nice dogs, and make good workers. However, if looking for a gamedog only, someone want to look elsewhere,


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> WHY IS IS THE WORD "GAMENESS" USED SO MUCH?
> 
> The TNT dogs are pitterstaffs. They are pitbull amstaff crosses. They have proven themselves in the show ring and some working venues. IMO they look and work good. Are they Game? Who knows. Could some of them be? ..yes they could. However in my opinion, they are not gamebred dogs. The Bullies are basically overdone amstaff pit and english or olde bulldogges mixxes. By bringing in the english bull dog/Olde, it is now a real mix and the chance of any gameness zero. An AKC Amstaff is a show dog, taken directly from the pitbull, and no other breed added. Could they be game, yes, and they have been, but they are not gamebred either.
> 
> ...


I understand that. People should know tho if the dog is down from game lines which I know the whole story now from a first hand person on these particular dogs. People need to know if they want a pet bull face licker then not get get a jeep dog, the dog may never turn out to be hot but the possibility is higher with a jeep dog then say a gaff dog. I mean I dont think any apbt even gaff or larum dogs should be trusted not to fight but generally they are good starter dogs I dont think people should get these hot dogs as a first apbt. Its really not an issue this lady is going to do what she wants because she has had a dog that was "game" and all so she knows not only how to handle a game dog but a man biting piece of  Personally I dont think she would know a game dog if it crapped on her lawn but that is just me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

russellpitfarmintennessee said:


> im so not getting one of these dogs..there are something seriously wrong with them.... i know all about game dogs ive had mean dogs that would eat anyone or anything.. i know how to handle dogs... i may be a girl but i kinda know what im doing here lol...i just have not really heard of a tnt bloodline i dont know of anyone with these dogs... so now im probably going to get a jeep or razors edge


If you have had dogs that would eat anyone then you had really y dogs. APBT's should not be HA no matter what line you have. And like everyone had said a jeep bred dog vs a RE dog are two totally different types of APBT's. I do hope you stick around and learn more our our breed you have much to learn and this is a great place to learn it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

probably not the best T-N-T dog out there but he is mine and he is T-N-T. this is him at 17 months
















personally I like them. good luck and if your looking for just a dog who cares what it is get one from a shelter.
here is his ped
http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/details.php?id=8597&gens=9&s=


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

These are a few of my bully TNT dogs that cant work and have no DA and could not possibly be game.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [165154] :: FALINS BLUE REBEL SPIRIT

















Switch
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [180546] :: FALIN/OFK'S FLIP THE SWITCH

















Gracie
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [209790] :: CONNELLYS RINKY DINK


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Switch is a bad a**, I've always liked that boy! Nice looking bully ofk Lmao j/k


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I got it cleared up basically the lady turned in some wins but could not get her title because the dogs had no marks on them and were seen runnign around with other dogs etc. She was asked about it and she basically from what I read let her dog beat up on lesser dogs so they didnt get any damage done. to them. Sick if you ask me. She wanted to prove blue dogs could be game but letting your dog beat up on a lesser dog is wrong.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

..........and doesn't prove that it's game! Wow, gotta love bloodlust.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

gamer said:


> I got it cleared up basically the lady turned in some wins but could not get her title because the dogs had no marks on them and were seen runnign around with other dogs etc. She was asked about it and she basically from what I read let her dog beat up on lesser dogs so they didnt get any damage done. to them. Sick if you ask me. She wanted to prove blue dogs could be game but letting your dog beat up on a lesser dog is wrong.


how exactly did you get it cleared up?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

the "lady" is Stephanie Turpin and lives right close, if you want we can get you the number and you just ask her instead of all the "I think" "I heard" crap


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats what i was getting at andy! forums and google cant tell you everything


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The thing is this, the dogs were matched and the wins recorded. NOW from PERSONAL EXPERIENCE talking to people that were on the know and in the crowd the matches were legit the dogs were equal just he went through them quick. Now if it was a black dog everyone would be talking about this dog and trying to breed to it. The fact tha it was blue, they want to discredit the matches. Take it for what you want to but the proof is in the dogs. I love mine and they constantly out work other "game" bred dogs so to each his own.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

pft nvrmind not worth the effort


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah that is posted by ABK ive read it


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!



> pft nvrmind not worth the effort


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> These are a few of my bully TNT dogs that cant work and have no DA and could not possibly be game.
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=165154


awww that looks like a grown up loca


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

it does, ozzie, beautiful doggie <3


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> These are a few of my bully TNT dogs that cant work and have no DA and could not possibly be game.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [165154] :: FALINS BLUE REBEL SPIRIT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That is NATE from Smith Family Kennels I believe....


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

i once heard from more than one person a dog dont know his color or his pedigree just what he is taught. books are books and stories are stories but when it comes down to it you dont really know if a pit is a pit or pitterstaff cause back in the day they registered how they wanted and what they thought came off of whatever. ch. dolemite supposedly was quarter staff off of his mother who was half staff, nothing wrong there. there are several pedigrees on this dog. and since i brought up books earl tudor use blue dogs in his stock, dibo come down from stock of blue dogs. i dont know what you guys think of boogieman blood, but there is dogs in his pedigree that could be staffs as well. staff was dogs that where taken from the original bull & terriers dogs also known as apbt and bred for show and less da/gameness, but blue polls (blue pauls) however you want to say it was one of the original colors of dogs that came to u.s. here before the rednose dogs where. and they b.p. dogs where dead game, yes all of this came out of books but my point exactly unless you are 110 yrs old you dont really know truth behind stories or what was what. right now there is a bigger problem than gameness in dogs in it is these dogs are being put down every day and if people dont stop fighting over gameness and try to come together as one and help put a stop to this b.s. with our breed in 25 yrs there will be nothing to worry about whose lines are game or so called game, and the way things are going in ga, i would give it less than 25 yrs. so what are all of you people that are so worried about gameness doing to help the apbt besides argue about whose dogs are so called better. you feed what you want and others feed what they want. if i wasnt already being watched i would really tell you what is on my mind, but i dont want it misconstrued and turned around on me


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW... i can't believe this topic about TNT dogs still keeps popping up...lol... This horse has been beaten many, many times has died several times & keeps getting dug up to get beat some more...
the o.p. is a "breeder" as she has stated... she wants a new dog & she has no idea what she wants 'cause she has no idea what she is looking for... she has no knowledge of what a real APBT is... she again stated such in her several post... I would love to see the TNT pedigree dog she just purchased for $150... Please o.p. post that pedigree 'cause i'm very certain u don't have a TNT dog...


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> the "lady" is Stephanie Turpin and lives right close, if you want we can get you the number and you just ask her instead of all the "I think" "I heard" crap


well andy i think the real word bs with the tnt dogs is her ALOT of ppl can't stand her as for the net well the google dogmen will always think they know it all i think this is the four time this $*** storm has been debated on just this forum 
I look at this way they can talk all they want when they beat me on the track


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

noone has to like ST... to like her dogs... her dogs have proven they are worth having... period... they work VERY well in plenty of situations... there are plenty of CH weight pull dogs & if your into the other stuff then there are also plenty of winners there... just like all other lines...

Again the o.p. seems to have her head set as to what she is gonna do... I seriously hope she sits around and takes in some of the criticism thats being handed out in a positive manner... no1 is here bashing you (o.p.) were here trying to help you... we can see that your a bit lost as to the dogs... your statements have proven that... Please take the time and continue to ask questions...If you don't want to do it openly then pm some people... there are plenty of people here who have TNT dogs & have been very successful with them.... Jeep & Razors Edge are 2 different worlds.... RE dogs are NOT APBT's... they are American Bullies.... that discussion has also been discussed here plenty & you can look up those post & threads also... Hopefully you will see that Jeep & RE are totally different...


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi guys.

I would just like to add for the record, what I posted I got straight from ST's mouth. She may change the story depending on who she is talking to, but what I was posted went directly from her mouth to my ears. I even have old e-mails & letters as well as a yard vid from her.

Of course we must remember too that while her old dogs (Trouble, Rowdy, Buckshot, etc.) went into fluffs, her new dogs (Grim & his offspring) are the real deal. 

As for my personal experience with TNT dogs, I had one who was highly, highly DA. Another who was scared of her own shadow & wasn't worth a flip & I currently have a double bred grandson of Condra's Blue Bulldozer who is thus far looking like he might mature into a good dog.

Like any line there is good & there is bad. But if you can get one for $150 with papers, I'd get it. For $150, it's worth a shot.

Blessings all.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

where can you find the history on tnt bloodlines, Im just curious so I can do some research n learn about this line.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

try the pedigrees


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Use the search feature on this MB (& other MBs) & you will find a lot of info on the line.

Good luck!


----------



## dozer (Jul 11, 2009)

tnt are pitbulls y would u say they aren't just much pitbulls as gotti razors edge:hammer::hammer:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

dozer said:


> tnt are pitbulls y would u say they aren't just much pitbulls as gotti razors edge:hammer::hammer:


Huh??????????

There's some questions about TNT, been a thread her all about it and it's not even that old. Some make awesome pull dogs, some make pretty show dogs, some get fat and are scared of birds... All depends on yer ped and yer breeder. As far as lineage, again, it's all on the ped. Some are kinda bully and some are straight heated. *Shrugs shoulders* All dogs are like this, want something specific you have to study the parents themselves.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

i have a boy from condras line, well you know history of the tnt/condra line but the boy i have is in my picture album hes as great as it get had 110 pups produced and have a current litter by a razoregde girl. he have some in show comfirmation and weightpulling.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Teekospits said:


> i have a boy from condras line, well you know history of the tnt/condra line but the boy i have is in my picture album hes as great as it get had 110 pups produced and have a current litter by a razoregde girl. he have some in show comfirmation and weightpulling.


He has produced 110 puppies? Really I hope this is just me reading this wrong.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

yes he has, he produced 110 includind the litter i have now. which not bad cause most of them compete in shows and just for home with people who love them for companions. razoregde throwin knuckles had over 100 also and so did jaun gotti had over 100.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow that is sad. I mean really is there a need for that many puppies? I already knew that certain kennels are borderline puppymills that does not give anyone else the excuse to over breed. 

I am shutting up now before I get into trouble for being mean.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

You not mean but thank for your comments but alot of people just dont listen to the way you speak instead of sayin congradulation you hate the thing people do. but i consider these three dogs i spoke of as great producer and for them to be breed to those bitches was an honor to have there characterisic, temperment and what ever a breeder see in these dogs that they like.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

LMAO... please post a pedigree of this almighty stud that you have Teeko.....Gotti was ****, and so was knuckles.... Bullies not APBT's.... your comparisons are not worthy of being compared to anydog... I myself have TNT dogs and would really love to see this beast that you have... no matter what line he is...id love to see his puppies that are in the show ring also...


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

James blue lex sired by condra cadet blue dam by falins gypsy you look the rest up I have his ped but don't know how to post it up. Or you can google james blue lex pedigree online and his picture in my photo album. I know one that one show best breed his name james blue haze and the rest I don't know by names but by there owners. I'm not here to argue but to make examples. No dogs is **** it not up to a person who like them but up to the owner who have them and acheive something with them. Jus as your dog, if someone was to say to you your dog was **** you wouldn't care and say I don't give a **** what they say right. But my point is don't criticize anyone dog. Rather it for looks or the ability they breed for. Most dogs from a a certain bloodline doesn't carry the ability the line breed for so you always taken a gamble. If that dog don't carry the ablity he still could produce some that does understand


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You said these are show dogs, what shows are you talking about?


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

I was concerning the ones I know and the one I have. I haven't yet seen one of mines scared of there on shadow. But enough bout me this thread for tnt bloodline, tell stephanie,carver,ruffians,bullyson,eli clayton about the promblems with their dogs have. As far as I know they are good dogs.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Did anyone see Condras Stardust or tnt Buckshot They was a pretty well built and eye catching i wish i could of own them both.....


----------

